# Soundaktor (engine noise speaker) on 2.0T



## veedoubleme (Mar 21, 2011)

Over on the MK6 GTI forums it has been discovered that 2011+ GTI's have what's called a Soundaktor that pipes simulated engine noise into the cabin. 

:what:


----------



## WGLance (Feb 24, 2012)

This thread intrigues me. I am an ardent admirer of quiet cars, no matter what I am driving. Loved my son's VW Phaeton. Expecting delivery on my TT coupe in June or July. It will always be driven with the windows closed. I certainly do not want extraneous, superfluous noise "enhancing" my drive. Would unplugging the Soundaktor void the warrenty?


----------



## veedoubleme (Mar 21, 2011)

I can't believe nobody in here (other than somebody who doesn't even have their car yet) is interested in this?


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

veedoubleme said:


> ...The thing is, this is also on the TT as well, probably starting in 2011, but who knows. At least the 2011's and newer definitely have fake engine noise in the cabin. The actual part numbers are Audi parts, and all the documentation points to this being in use in the Jetta GLI, Beetle Turbo, GTI, Golf R, S3, and TT.


 While the 2011 TT might have it, my 2011 TTS doesn't. So maybe he could just switch to a TTS? :laugh:


----------



## veedoubleme (Mar 21, 2011)

SoSuMi said:


> While the 2011 TT might have it, my 2011 TTS doesn't. So maybe he could just switch to a TTS? :laugh:


 The TTRS does not, but are you sure the TTS doesn't? The Golf R has it, and I think the TTS does as well. Golf R owners didn't think they did until somebody opened up the rain tray and it was sitting right there.


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

veedoubleme said:


> The TTRS does not, but are you sure the TTS doesn't? The Golf R has it, and I think the TTS does as well. Golf R owners didn't think they did until somebody opened up the rain tray and it was sitting right there.


 While I'm not 100% sure, I believe that Audi did away with it post 2010 in the TTS. And the TTRS certainly doesn't need it. I've only heard the RS sound on the 'net' and never in the wild but that alone nearly justifies the RS price.


----------



## veedoubleme (Mar 21, 2011)

SoSuMi said:


> While I'm not 100% sure, I believe that Audi did away with it post 2010 in the TTS. And the TTRS certainly doesn't need it. I've only heard the RS sound on the 'net' and never in the wild but that alone nearly justifies the RS price.


 This was introduced in 2011, not done away with in 2010. If your car has any aggressiveness and deep bass (almost a drone) to the engine noise, as in it's not super quiet, you have one. Just like the Golf R. VW/Audi put it in every "sporty" 2.0T application. In the markets where A6 can be purchased with the 2.0T, they use it as well to make it sound more powerful. 

We were all in denial as well, but once the truth was known, everybody that's pulled the plug has preferred the result to having fake noise in their car. 

And yeah, the TTRS doesn't need it — LOL! That thing is a beast! :thumbup:


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

veedoubleme said:


> This was introduced in 2011, not done away with in 2010. If your car has any aggressiveness and deep bass (almost a drone) to the engine noise, as in it's not super quiet, you have one. Just like the Golf R. VW/Audi put it in every "sporty" 2.0T application. In the markets where A6 can be purchased with the 2.0T, they use it as well to make it sound more powerful.
> 
> We were all in denial as well, but once the truth was known, everybody that's pulled the plug has preferred the result to having fake noise in their car.
> 
> And yeah, the TTRS doesn't need it — LOL! That thing is a beast! :thumbup:


 My TTS has that sport setting that tightens up the suspension and steering. It also changes the throttle response. And it used to activate the fart box too. If it is doing that on mine, I sure can't tell the difference. The TTS engine is surprisingly quiet. Maybe I need to crawl around and see what I can find...


----------



## DasMkVI (Apr 10, 2012)

WGLance said:


> Would unplugging the Soundaktor void the warrenty?


 I wouldn't think so. I've worked in German Car Dealerships for the past 15 years. If we found something like that unplugged we'd just plug it back in. If you have a decent relationship with your Service Consultant tell him about it just so he knows and can tell the technician. We don't like it when people keep stuff from us and we find out on our own. Be sure to weatherproof the connector and wire tie it out of the way so it doesn't cause any other problems. THIS would not be covered by warranty.


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

SoSuMi said:


> While the 2011 TT might have it, my 2011 TTS doesn't. So maybe he could just switch to a TTS? :laugh:


 The '11 TT does not have any sound maker, confirmed when I got my car flashed last week.


----------



## veedoubleme (Mar 21, 2011)

caj1 said:


> The '11 TT does not have any sound maker, confirmed when I got my car flashed last week.


 I'm not sure that this "confirms" it, but whatev, I unplugged mine, so I'm set. All I know is that it's a part number from a TT, and my GTI sounded almost exactly like my boss's '11 TT, until I unplugged it. 

It's in there... some where... :laugh:


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

veedoubleme said:


> I'm not sure that this "confirms" it, but whatev, I unplugged mine, so I'm set. All I know is that it's a part number from a TT, and my GTI sounded almost exactly like my boss's '11 TT, until I unplugged it.
> 
> It's in there... some where... :laugh:


 I really don't know what the big deal is.. does it sap power or something?


----------



## veedoubleme (Mar 21, 2011)

caj1 said:


> I really don't know what the big deal is.. does it sap power or something?


 Nope, just the automotive equivalent of a fake orgasm. :laugh:


----------



## oldster1 (Oct 24, 2011)

roll down your window.


----------



## lcrcr (Jun 10, 2005)

If my '11 TTS has a Soundaktor it needs a tuneup. Had it been working correctly I might not have needed the Milltek cat back. My Golf R sounds great, artificial or not. 

One thing I've not heard discussed amidst all the pontificating about the Soundaktor is whether the ECU is playing a recording to it or if there is a sound sensor on the engine picking up the sounds and the Soundaktor just transmits them into the cabin. For all we know it could be amplifying what is there.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Damn!!!!! Looky what I just found. 2012 TT. 





























OH MY GAAAAWWWD 

I'm just.....I don't know......offended?


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

On the plus side, (if there is one), it is a rediculously easy thing for us to disable. The GTI clan has a more difficult time getting to the plug. Heck.... this is so easy to get to you could wire up a switch without even a challenge. 

Now.... Who's going to be the first to unplug it and see if it throws an error? It doesn't for the GTI, but there are lots of differences between these two vehicles.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

I just sent an email to my dealer's service manager. I want to know if Audi will allow me to unplug it without causing errors. I'm not touching it until then.


----------



## veedoubleme (Mar 21, 2011)

MoreGooderTT said:


> OH MY GAAAAWWWD
> 
> I'm just.....I don't know......offended?


 And the truth shall set you free!!! :laugh: 

Thank you so much for hunting it down on the TT. Now that I know where it is, I can unplug it for my boss and see if he prefers it that way. I really appreciate it! :thumbup: 

It shouldn't throw an error. On the GTI thread, we found the wiring diagrams, which were actually from an Audi. The controller does not feed anything back into the car's data bus. It simply reads vehicle speed, engine seed, engine load, and vehicle data and then the controller generates the sound using that data. 

It is not amplifying sound that exists, it is a signal generator. It's as fake as fake can be.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. I'm still a bit put off by this. 

Did they not think this would get out into the public eventually?:banghead::screwy:


----------



## oldster1 (Oct 24, 2011)

what? soundaktor is for real? wtf...I thought this was all a joke, looks like the joke is on the owners...


----------



## Col-Buddy-Greenleaf (Jun 27, 2007)

MoreGooderTT said:


> Damn!!!!! Looky what I just found. 2012 TT.
> 
> 
> OH MY GAAAAWWWD
> ...


 Oh SNAP!! 
Unplug that thing and drive happier!


----------



## Col-Buddy-Greenleaf (Jun 27, 2007)

MoreGooderTT said:


> I just sent an email to my dealer's service manager. I want to know if Audi will allow me to unplug it without causing errors. I'm not touching it until then.


 Do you really think the dealership will ever tell you to unplug something on your new car? 

On the note of "causing errors", you should seriously consider buying VCDS software and cable. You can check the codes on your own. A must-have if you plan to get into working on/ modding your TT.


----------



## oldster1 (Oct 24, 2011)

Just called my local Audi Service Dept. I asked about the Soundaktor....the service guy said he has never heard of it...interesting...


----------



## oldster1 (Oct 24, 2011)

today I did my first mod. unplugged and removed part# 8Jo 907 601-KKE 

Just out of curiosity, I called my dealers parts dept, gave then the # and asked them to describe the part,,,which they did. Parts guy called it a" sound actuator" but said he did not know what it did...ha 


MoreGooder.....there are no visible error signs, nothing in the cluster...and I feel better..ahhhhh 


Now have a paper weight with a nut in the center of it sitting next to the compooter...


----------



## veedoubleme (Mar 21, 2011)

oldster1 said:


> today I did my first mod. unplugged and removed part# 8Jo 907 601-KKE


 Well done sir! :thumbup: 

So is the difference pretty noticeable in the TT? I'd assume it's as much as the GTI is, which is pretty damn obvious.


----------



## oldster1 (Oct 24, 2011)

there IS a difference..but I unplugged and removed the little F'er mostly on principle!


----------



## veedoubleme (Mar 21, 2011)

oldster1 said:


> but I unplugged and removed the little F'er mostly on principle!


 Amen to that! eace:


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

The service tech at my dealer replied. They aren't allowed by Audi to unplug anything. Well, it's my damn car so, I did it anyway. If they even so much as challenge me on this when I take the car in for my next service I'm going to be taking it right up the Audi food chain. I have a feeling that this is just the first swell in the oncoming torrent of pissed off customers they're goign to have to deal with. 

It is noticably quieter now. The thing is, I like the way it sounded before this revelation. But now that I know it's a fake sound, I can't plug it back in. I"m OK with fake boobs, but this...... NO. 

I feel duped by this. In fact, I went through the expense of installing hushmatt in my car partly so I could hear the engine noises rather than tire roar. HA. The day after I got the car back from the audio installation crew, I discovered this thread. So much for turning off the stereo to enjoy my car's sounds.:banghead:


----------



## oldster1 (Oct 24, 2011)

"I"m OK with fake boobs, but this...... NO." 

HA! Point taken. I am with you on the fake thing and plan to talk to my dealership when I take it in for the 1st. oil change. Really, what are they thinking....


----------



## lcrcr (Jun 10, 2005)

oldster1 said:


> "I"m OK with fake boobs, but this...... NO."
> 
> HA! Point taken. I am with you on the fake thing and plan to talk to my dealership when I take it in for the 1st. oil change. Really, what are they thinking....


 They're thinking that current regulations don't let them make a car with engine sounds loud enough to be heard inside the cabin and that drivers want to hear engine sounds.


----------



## veedoubleme (Mar 21, 2011)

Also, as they make cars more and more quiet to wind, road, transmission, engine, and other external noise, it ends up filtering out the good sounds too. They are trying to put it back in. I think they are also trying to make it sound better for people test driving, but who knows. 

But the fact that it's completely fake makes you ---> :facepalm:


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Well, it's been a week since unplugging the Soundaktor. I must say that I'm enjoying the sophistication of _not_ hearing the engine. I'm surprised, really, at how much more grown up the car feels now. When I punch the throttle, I don't get a loud engine roar, but instead hear a low volume throaty exhaust. :thumbup: 

I'm also now keenly aware of how incredible my new sound system is without the noisemaker adding unwanted sounds into the cabin. 

The only downside is that I now notice wind and road noise more. I might even go in for additional Hushmat installation to take car of some of that. Wind noise is probably never going to improve due to the car's inherent aerodynamic inefficiencies. (For that, you need a car shaped like a Prius) 

I'm considering wiring up a switch to the soundaktor when my warranty runs out (many years from now). It would be a fun thing to switch on as a conversation piece.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

lcrcr said:


> They're thinking that current regulations don't let them make a car with engine sounds loud enough to be heard inside the cabin and that drivers want to hear engine sounds.


 
Do you hear that TTRS drivers? You're car's engine is illegal because it's not quiet enough. :laugh: 

Honestly, I'm not sure what regulations make a car's engine quiet. My understanding is that 4 cylinder direct injected engines are inherently very quiet. Perhaps the drive for higher fuel economy has resulted in quieter engines, and that's what you're referring to.


----------



## hichrishigh (Apr 23, 2006)

This whole thread has been very entertaining! I am undecided on whether I want to unplug it.... sometimes ignorance truly IS bliss! 


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## DasMkVI (Apr 10, 2012)

I was very disappointed about this myself, but I work for VW and see where they're coming from. Mine has been unplugged for about a week and no problems, no codes. Just a much quieter car. Which I would rather have than fake noise.


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

Heh.. first world problems.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

caj1 said:


> Heh.. first world problems.


 Yeah, kinda hard to really feel sorry for us. I mean..... really. We drive cars that most can't even consider.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

DasMkVI said:


> I was very disappointed about this myself, but I work for VW and see where they're coming from. Mine has been unplugged for about a week and no problems, no codes. Just a much quieter car. Which I would rather have than fake noise.


 Inquiring minds want to know: Why do you see where they're coming from? What's the motive for fake noises if not simply to fool the buyer during a test drive?


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

The new BMW M5 has a noise maker too.


----------



## DasMkVI (Apr 10, 2012)

MoreGooderTT said:


> Inquiring minds want to know: Why do you see where they're coming from? What's the motive for fake noises if not simply to fool the buyer during a test drive?


 As cars/engines get quieter and quieter and sound-proofing gets better and better a natural drawback to this is going to be less engine noise heard in the cabin. Most people who drive Golfs and A3's don't want a loud engine. People who drive the sportier versions of cars like this want a little more feedback. To enhance the driving experience VW has chosen to use this Soundaktor. 

I never said it was a good idea, or that I liked it. As I said, mine got unplugged as soon as I found out about it. I simply said I understand where they are coming from. And yes, it is technically to fool you. I would have bought my car no matter how it sounded so I don't care.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

DasMkVI said:


> As cars/engines get quieter and quieter and sound-proofing gets better and better a natural drawback to this is going to be less engine noise heard in the cabin. Most people who drive Golfs and A3's don't want a loud engine. People who drive the sportier versions of cars like this want a little more feedback. To enhance the driving experience VW has chosen to use this Soundaktor.
> 
> I never said it was a good idea, or that I liked it. As I said, mine got unplugged as soon as I found out about it. I simply said I understand where they are coming from. And yes, it is technically to fool you. I would have bought my car no matter how it sounded so I don't care.


 Thank you for clarifying. It's a shame they couldn't just be honest about it though. Now they have no choice. The cat is out.


----------



## hichrishigh (Apr 23, 2006)

Crazy! I finally just took a look under the hood and it turns out that I don't have one! LOL! The bracket in the pictures is empty and there is no wire hanging around.






Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

How do we know the TT-RS does not have one?


----------



## lcrcr (Jun 10, 2005)

I'm not convinced the TTS has one, but I've been too lazy to check. My TTS didn't sound anything like my Golf R until I disconnected the Golf's Soundaktor. Now the noises from the front of the car are approximately the same between the two.


----------



## kaiTTS (Sep 24, 2011)

I am pretty sure there isnt one on the TTS, i checked it myself. But there is a chance that i might have looked right at it and not know it is the soundaktor. so ill say this with a 90% confidence level lol.


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

Gateway1 said:


> How do we know the TT-RS does not have one?


um, stand behind it and rev the motor


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

hichrishigh said:


> Crazy! I finally just took a look under the hood and it turns out that I don't have one! LOL! The bracket in the pictures is empty and there is no wire hanging around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Interesting! I wonder if your car was a transitional one, meaning they had the mechanical stuff done for accommodating the noise maker, but not the electrical bits to make use of it yet. 

On another note, if my car was a manual, I would have to be constantly looking at the tach to know when to shift due to how quiet the engine is. In fact, if I had a manual, I would actually be inclined to plug the soundaktor back in so that I could hear when to shift.


----------



## Inspector Detector (Feb 26, 2012)

caj1 said:


> The new BMW M5 has a noise maker too.


 That's what I was thinking about too, when I first heard about Soundaktor in my current Road & Track. They mentioned it in a Turbo Beetle comparison test with a Molester Turbo and Mini Coupe.


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

MoreGooderTT said:


> Thank you for clarifying. It's a shame they couldn't just be honest about it though. Now they have no choice. The cat is out.


I doubt they will ever list it on the window sticker.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

So anybody have a look around in the TT RS for it. ?


----------



## Inspector Detector (Feb 26, 2012)

311-in-337 said:


> I doubt they will ever list it on the window sticker.


 True, that would be the equivalent of a girl walking around with a sign on her breasts stating "these are implants."


----------



## i0n (Oct 29, 2012)

What makes people think that this device is for adding sound and vibrations as opposed to cancelling engine vibrations?

I just spent half an hour looking at all the information I could find on this device and I found that 1) most people simply go with the flow and say that it needs to be removed/they don't mind the additional noise, 2) there is no evidence of the real purpose of this device, 3) by design all it does is vibrate a large weight like a linear actuator (it isn't a traditional speaker).

It is my conclusion thus far that this device may actually serve some real purpose, and that it isn't there to simply make the engine sound better. Why? Well, if I was an engineer working on designing this car, using a vibrating actuator would be the most roundabout and unnecessarily costly solution to this problem. This device adds cost to the car, which over the course of millions of vehicles would cost VW AG multiple millions of dollars. The simple and most effective solution to this problem is to simply tweak the audio system software to add engine noise. The Germans do this, as someone already pointed out with the BMW M5 (http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/technol...gine-sounds-speakers-sure-know-170639427.html). This shows that when the real goal is to add engine noise, the natural solution is simply to pump it through the speakers.

So what other purpose could this device serve? Well, considering that all it does is vibrate, why doesn't it make sense that it would cancel engine vibrations? The motor basically directly connected to the dashboard, and the dashboard is where a bunch of wires, electrical connectors, gauges, navigation discs, etc. are. If all these things are exposed to strong vibrations, over time they could begin to make more annoying rattling noises. It's well known that Audi tries their best to engineer a cockpit devoid of annoying noises, like rattles. This device might simply be the natural next step to eliminating any spurious noises over the long term.

This explanation would also account for why the device needs to be engine RPM sensitive, to cancel the changing vibrations as RPMs change. The only side-affect of this device seems to be that it also vibrates the windshield enough to cause a mostly unnoticeable deep tone.

It might be interesting to somehow record the frequency of vibrations of this device and compare them to the vibrations of the rest of the car. Perhaps we will then be able to determine if this device is simply adding to the vibrations, or attempting to cancel them.


----------



## Col-Buddy-Greenleaf (Jun 27, 2007)

i0n said:


> What makes people think that this device is for adding sound and vibrations as opposed to cancelling engine vibrations?.


 Probably because, after removing it, our cars are more quiet and vibrate less than they did before removing it. Cruising on the freeway before was very noisy, now it is silent in comparison, even with a k04 and downpipe upgrade.

If the vibrations were so evident that they needed canceling, why are there less noticable vibrations after the device is unplugged?


----------



## i0n (Oct 29, 2012)

Most if not all the posts/youtube videos I saw were of people saying that things were quieter with the device unplugged. I think the amount of vibrations and noise may not be directly proportional in this case. In other words, the device may be reducing vibrations but increasing noise to a mostly unnoticeable degree as a side effect. Simply the operation of the device could create some noise, even though it cancels engine vibrations. 

Are you speaking from experience that there are reduced vibrations with the device unplugged? Or are you simply assuming that since noise was reduced vibrations must also be reduced?


----------



## Col-Buddy-Greenleaf (Jun 27, 2007)

i0n said:


> Most if not all the posts/youtube videos I saw were of people saying that things were quieter with the device unplugged. I think the amount of vibrations and noise may not be directly proportional in this case. In other words, the device may be reducing vibrations but increasing noise to a mostly unnoticeable degree as a side effect. Simply the operation of the device could create some noise, even though it cancels engine vibrations.
> 
> Are you speaking from experience that there are reduced vibrations with the device unplugged? Or are you simply assuming that since noise was reduced vibrations must also be reduced?


 I am speaking from experience. I drove my car both commuting in the city and on a few 6 hour road trips before unplugging the device. To me, there weren't really any vibrations before or after. Just a noticable change in noise. The car is super quiet in the cabin after unplugging. There Could be vibrations in the engine compartment that I am insulated from.

I always assumed that the soundakator was the replacement for the "noise pipe" and nothing more.
But hey, you could have something there., with the vibration theory. I just don't see it based on personal observation.


----------



## 02SilverSport (Jun 2, 2012)

So a deeper question ; I've driven with mine disconnected for about half of the 9K miles and find the unplugged much more pleasing to my ears. Question is - has anyone had issues or have any codes or warranty problems with the Soundaktor unplugged?


----------



## Phuzun (Feb 19, 2012)

I don't see how this could interfere with the vehicle and I'd be interested in what explanation they give if this does happen. I would hope Audi understands that the customer's don't necessarily enjoy that device. Maybe have it switch disabled in a new model or offer it as a small dealer add-on for a current model.


----------



## stebesplace (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm wondering if this is on a fuse that I can pull? The GTI seems like a bit of a pain to get back there, but might be worth trying it out.


----------



## bull30 (Jun 15, 2008)

VW/Audi must have had some success using the "sound actuator" because they do the same thing on the 991 Cararra... Too funny, buy a $100,000+ car with fake noise... DAMN, I'm glad I own a TTRS


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

I posted a few tips on removing this, here http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-be-Gone-!&p=81974260&viewfull=1#post81974260

Should be helpful for you guys, although it's a golf. 

Cheers


----------



## FranksVRsikks (Feb 19, 2014)

MoreGooderTT said:


> Damn!!!!! Looky what I just found. 2012 TT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thinks that round one is the horn when locking with remote, it's the rectangle one to the left and lower.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

They tell you to remove the fuse to those when installing aftermarket exhaust on all Audis. Now I am seriously curious if I have it. If so it definitely has to go.


----------



## oldster1 (Oct 24, 2011)

I removed und Soundaktor when I bought my TT new in 2012. No problems of any kind in 4 years.


----------

